# Horseradish



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the latest I have ever made horseradish out of the garden


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea, I et a ripe tomato[the last one] off the vine T-Day morning.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I have dandelions in the yard now. It's almost 70 degrees...crazy


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Our grass has greened back up and starting to grow. I have been hunting in jeans and short short sleeved shirts. Craziest weather I have ever seen. We got approx 6 inches of rain last week. It is supposed to rain all week this week and then turn cold. 

Darin


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Supposed to start raining later today...threw the night then change over to snow Sat threw Sunday....aside from a recent dusting this is supposed to be the first real snow so far.


----------

